# When did Autotrail start fitting Solar panels as standard ??



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Was it when they started fitting LED interior lights together with the larger drop down TV and in dash rearview camera monitor?? or after a particular build number?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Solar panels were offered as an option for the 2009 season, and there were fitted as standard for the Frontier range only from 2010 season to present.

Cheyenes never had them fitted as the PSU does not have the regulator built in.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Chris

Sorry but that's wrong

Cheyenne 2008 do have the regulator fitted to the PSU and no Solar Panel, fitted my Solar Panel myself and just plugged it into PSU.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

yeap me too sargent psu325


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Broom, 

The information I posted was supplied directly from Auto-Trail as I called them to obtain this information. Perhaps I should have been clearer with the statement about the Cheyenne's as this may only apply to the 2009 and post seasons Cheyennes, and I was in my head leading that on from the previous statement, but didn't put it clearly in to words. 

I can't comment about the earlier models, as the response from Auto-Trail was only appropriate for post 2009. Clearly, by both posts 2008 models did have regulators but no solar panels.

I hope this clears this it up, please accept my apologies for any confusion. :roll:  

Regards,
Chris


----------

